# Possible IBS or something else? My story



## Milliemorris35 (Jan 5, 2018)

Apologies, I think I posted in the wrong forum (originally posted in IBS D and not sure how to delete sorry).

Hi, I wondered if anyone had any thoughts or advice for me please.

Around 3yrs ago I drank a few glasses of wine (4 max), I was violently sick during the evening of drinking them (drinking started around 7pm, vomiting by 11pm). I got home and had an embarrassing accident, my stomach was making such loud noises and I had the urge to go to the toilet, unfortunately in my intoxicated state I didnt remove my trousers in time... anyway since then I have rarely touched alcohol, last Christmas I had a glass of sparkling wine with my dinner, within 1 hour I had diorhea. Its hapoened again a couple of times, Ive even taken Imodium prior to having an alcoholic drink and it hasnt helped. Now I just avoid alcohol altogether even though I appear like a party pooper (although thats exactly what Im trying to avoid). Before the incident I drank maybe 3 times per year.

Anyway, in July during a tasting dinner I got really bad diorhea (no alcohol involved) and since then every 2-3 weeks I get a bout of it. Its always in the morning and it starts with a grumbly stomach, first stool is hard, second softer and so on. It takes 4-5 visits to the toilet before I feel empty. When this happens I get a bit nauseous and light headed. Its started to affect my career as I work in the food industry and cannot go on site until 48hrs clear, each stool test via Work has come back clear.

To treat it I normally take Imodium. I went to my doctor recently under the instruction of my boss who thought I might have a food allergy or intolerance. The doctor did blood and stool tests and all have come back clear.

This week Ive had diorhea on Monday, took 2 Imodium and felt better, again on Tuesday, took 1 Imodium then again today.

I havent taken any Imodium today as Im now worried it bungs me up and prevents me going for a few days and I wondered if thats making me worse? After this morning I felt a bit woozy so had a slice of toast and cup of tea. My GP prescribed Mebeverine, Id avoided taking them until today but went to the pharmacy, took one at 2:40pm and at 3:05pm had a bowl of porridge as I felt so hungry. Since then my stomach has felt in knots and is gurgling, sensation like I need the toilet but cannot go. Im not sure if its the tablet, porridge or neither!

Ive got a referral to a gastroenterologist in a couple of weeks and dont know what to do for the best in the meantime.

Do I cut out certain foods?
Just take Imodium when I get a bout?
Do something else?

Thanks if youve got this far and I know Im lucky and seem to have whatever it is very mild compared to some posters on this forum. Any advice or insight greatly received.

Thanks again


----------

